# Puppetswar Barghest Fiends.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering I can't stand the GW fenrisian wolves, these might just do the job for me. I'm sure there are plenty of Chaos players might find a place for them as well.

Puppetswar Barghest Fiends.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice alternative Flesh hounds, chaos hounds or even Hounds of Xaphan 

I've never ordered from them but some of their stuff is tempting


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> I've never ordered from them but some of their stuff is tempting


The standard of their work has definitely jumped hugely in the last year of two. I have a few of their bits, and they look right at home with the GW stuff.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh, new Khymera models! Gonna have to get me some of them.

Midnight


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Finally, now I get together field Khymera in my DE!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are indeed nice. Flesh hounds, nice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is very tempting.

They look similar enough to fit a WoC aesthetic, but different enough I could use them to distinguish War Hounds with different upgrades.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I just found my Company Comander's new bodyguards! Great models. Puppets War gets my pick for one of the best third party makers.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are actually pretty damn good; and apart from all the suggestions people have already made, they'd make good mounts for Chaos Knights or (Traitor) Rough Riders, or even stick some wings on 'em and I could see them working as Furies...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Those are excellent, very good sculpts ,original, great proportions! Excellent substitute for everything mentioned above, and not a click of a lawyers briefcase to be heard.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Perfect Hounds of Xaphan or DE beasts. Really quite impressive.


----------

